# Grand Seiko Service Horror Story (Jakarta, Indonesia)



## uncle234 (May 15, 2011)

I first purchased my Grand Seiko SBGR051 in April 2014. The watch was running fine when it was first purchased, with accuracy within +- 10 secs/day.


Fast forward to March 2016, my Grand Seiko watch was running fast by 5mins/day. Clearly this kind of accuracy is not acceptable for a Grand Seiko watch. As my watch is still under Grand Seiko's 2 year warranty period, I brought my watch to Seiko Service Centre in Jakarta (Plaza Senayan) to have it checked. The service team told me that they have to send it back to Japan for servicing.


3 months later, I recieved a phone call from Seiko Jakarta telling me that my watch is ready for collection. During collection, the service staff told me that there was a 30,000 Yen service charge incurred due for my payment. I explained to the service staff that there should not be any charges since my watch was still under warranty. However, the Seiko staff counter argued that all Seiko watches only have 1 year warranty period. How can this be? It is clearly written on Grand Seiko website "2 year international warranty". I even showed them the website but they were adamant and continued to stonewall me. o| They continue to insist that I pay the service fee else I will not be allowed to claim my watch. Not only is the Seiko staff in Jakarta unclear of their own warranty policy, but they are also incredibly stubborn in their refusal to admit their mistake. No fees were ever made aware to me at any point in time, and their insistence on me paying for the fees feel as if they are holding my watch hostage.


It may not be the intention of Seiko Japan to weasel their way out of warranty service, but local distributors and stores (such as the one in Jakarta) may not be so honorable.


It was certainly an exasperating experience. Eventually, I left behind my ID card, grabbed my watch and promptly left the store without paying.


Grand Seiko may make nice watches, but their sales and service channels certainly do not provide a satisfying experience. Being a premium watch line, you would expect to be treated better. Basically, Grand Seikos owners are going through the same sales and service channels and getting the same level of service as those who buy mass market Seiko watches.


Future buyers beware.


Ps. I have attached the service sheet and record for reference.




























Regards,
Bambang


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Don't you have to show your warranty card when sending it in under warranty? 

Also, I'm a little surprised that the escapement needed replacement...I sure hope that isn't normal for just a 2 year-old watch.

Finally, its interesting that it went through HK instead of direct to Japan from Jakarta?


----------



## gneissnz (Jun 22, 2015)

+/-10 sec/day isn't at all good for a GS. There was something wrong from the beginning I think. Sounds like the Seiko shop in Jakarta needs a good kick in the backside too.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

OP, have you email Seiko Japan about this?
I'm from Indonesia too and this can be a good information for me as well.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh man major bummer.

See? This is EXACTLY what I was worried about when buying GS outside Japan. The local reps just don't know what to do about them.

Here in PH, I saw GS being offered at the Seiko boutique so I thought "Great! These guys should know what to do about service."

So I asked the lady, how much service costs and what the procedure was.

She said, the watch will be sent to Japan. How long? She doesn't know. 

How much?

Here, her crazy reply floored me:

"Sir, shipping to japan is Php 30,000 ($650)"

I thought she meant shipping and service, she said "Shipping only."

So I said, "wow, add another $500 or so for service and total cost is $1,100!" 

I asked if anyone has ever had their GS serviced and she also said no. So I really think she's talking out of her ass.

Seriously, Seiko corp shouldn't allow this kind of stupidity. Don't make these watches available if the service process and cost isn't clear. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle234 (May 15, 2011)

KtWUS said:


> Don't you have to show your warranty card when sending it in under warranty?
> 
> Also, I'm a little surprised that the escapement needed replacement...I sure hope that isn't normal for just a 2 year-old watch.
> 
> Finally, its interesting that it went through HK instead of direct to Japan from Jakarta?


Yes, I did show my warranty card to them when I first contacted Seiko Jakarta for service. They accepted my card and proceeded with service repair.

It is only during collection that Seiko Jakarta keep insisting that my warranty has expired and fallen outside the 1 year warranty window.

I have left Seiko Japan a complain email using the Contact Us form on their website, but I have yet to receive a reply from them on this.

Does anybody know the direct email or phone line to Grand Seiko service center in Japan?


----------



## uncle234 (May 15, 2011)

sonykurniawan said:


> OP, have you email Seiko Japan about this?
> I'm from Indonesia too and this can be a good information for me as well.


Hi Sony, nice to hear from a fellow Indonesian.

I have dropped Seiko Japan a message using their contact us form on their website. I couldn't seem to locate any email/phone contacts to Seiko Japan.

I am also keen to hear Seiko Japan explanation on this. I will keep you guys updated with what's going on.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Hopes everything sorts out well


----------



## Jim Smyth (Jul 10, 2013)

That's disappointing to hear. I own 2 Grand Seiko's and some day they will need service. If/when they do they will be sent to the service center in Mahwah, N.J. If it then needs to go to Japan they can send it there. I hope your case is one of ignorance and that Grand Seiko's haven't needed much service since there inception.


----------



## walfisch (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi OP, do update us on whether Seiko Japan responses.

It may be that the local distributor did not inform the HK and/or JP office that the watch is under warranty, and therefore JP invoiced it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

More Seiko service disasters. Sorry, OP.

It's amazing how badly a huge company handles after sale service. Amazing.


----------



## uncle234 (May 15, 2011)

Seems like both Seiko Japan and Seiko Indonesia has chosen to snub me over these issues.

I went down to the Seiko Jakarta store again and they have basically given me an ultimatum; either pay for the bogus service fee, or they will confiscate the watch/id.


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

I am confused. You stated "It was certainly an exasperating experience. Eventually, I left behind my ID card, grabbed my watch and promptly left the store without paying."

If you "grabbed" your watch, how do they still have it to confiscate?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

lovebandit said:


> I am confused. You stated "It was certainly an exasperating experience. Eventually, I left behind my ID card, grabbed my watch and promptly left the store without paying."
> 
> If you "grabbed" your watch, how do they still have it to confiscate?


Well they already have the ID. Maybe they will file charges to confiscate the watch?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle234 (May 15, 2011)

lovebandit said:


> I am confused. You stated "It was certainly an exasperating experience. Eventually, I left behind my ID card, grabbed my watch and promptly left the store without paying."
> 
> If you "grabbed" your watch, how do they still have it to confiscate?


The guys at the Seiko Jakarta Senayan Plaza store took my drivers license previously. So they wanted me to either pay up or leave either the watch / my id card behind.

Anyway, after lots of demand on my side, I finally managed to talk to one of the managers at Seiko Indonesia by phone. They conceded that the watch was still under warranty and waived off the service charge. They only require me to pay for shipping to Japan.


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Why should you even pay for the shipping? Cant you just go to the ID issuing authority and have them issue a new one? tel them you lost your ID?


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

uncle234 said:


> The guys at the Seiko Jakarta Senayan Plaza store took my drivers license previously. So they wanted me to either pay up or leave either the watch / my id card behind.
> 
> Anyway, after lots of demand on my side, I finally managed to talk to one of the managers at Seiko Indonesia by phone. They conceded that the watch was still under warranty and waived off the service charge. They only require me to pay for shipping to Japan.


I would tell them they can pay for the shipping as recompense for the hassle and aggravation their demand for paying for a warranty repair has caused.
This way, they'll bother to know the facts in advance, for future customers, and might still manage to retain you as a customer.
Don't be a bit soft with them over this.


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

uncle234 said:


> Seems like both Seiko Japan and Seiko Indonesia has chosen to snub me over these issues.
> 
> I went down to the Seiko Jakarta store again and they have basically given me an ultimatum; either pay for the bogus service fee, or they will confiscate the watch/id.


What happened with Seiko Japan? I'm not too surprised that there are issues with local distributors but would be surprised if headquarters aren't playing nice.


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

uncle234 said:


> Regards,
> Bambang


Mas Bambang,

I'm really sorry to hear that. A few months ago, I bought a Presage over at Plaza Senayan, and it did have a defect. There was a tiny scratch at the dial, a stupid mistake such an inexperienced buyer like myself made, since I mostly bought my watches online, I didn't bring a loupe. When I got home, the first thing I did was put it under the loupe. That's when I realized it. I got back the next day, talked to the (who seems to be the go to guy, I heard from my friends) old service-guy. He helped me, talked to some other guys (and gals) and I got my replacement right away. This may not help a lot mas, but have you talked to him? He seems to be reasonable and know a lot about Seikos and its warranty whatsoever.

A fellow Indonesian,

Robert.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

This blows sorry to hear that. On a side note can one not just sent the watch direct to GS for service w copy of warranty card inside saying watch runs x mins fast fix it send it back to this address. Why is there a need for a middle man?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> This blows sorry to hear that. On a side note can one not just sent the watch direct to GS for service w copy of warranty card inside saying watch runs x mins fast fix it send it back to this address. Why is there a need for a middle man?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's possible but without knowing who the point person is or the right process, your watch could end up lost.

As a start, it would be good to establish communication with a GS rep from Japan who can guide us on the direct process.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

I’ve just been reading back over this thread again, and I’m confused and concerned about a few things:

Was the watch purchased in one of the four Jakarta AD/Boutiques?
Was it on display or did you request this specific model reference?
If so, then it’s an officially imported model? (I know that if a private or grey importer brings in a model that isn’t officially one that the UK does, then the watch only has a standard 1 year International Warranty)

The reason why I’m puzzled, is because I can’t fathom why an official regional AD is using a Hong Kong go-between – typically that sort of thing normally only happens when a grey importing is involved, but even then, the normal process is that the supplying AD, from whom the watch is purchased, stamps the warranty card, and the reseller fills in the date as and when it’s sold, so the warranty period starts from that point.

I’m also suspicious of the escapement needing replaced, and mention of ‘deterioration’ in the service report, on a 3 year old watch!
1+1 = 4 here, which doesn’t make any sense – there definitely has to be more to this than meets the eye…like a watch that sat unsold for quite a long while, which your watch’s serial number lends some credence to.
0N would make it manufactured during November 2010, which tallies with the model number – we’re up to SBGR103 now (30 piece Ltd Edition for Ginza Boutique).

I would seriously hope that you didn’t pay anywhere near full retail for an almost 4 year old watch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

lorsban said:


> That's possible but without knowing who the point person is or the right process, your watch could end up lost.
> 
> As a start, it would be good to establish communication with a GS rep from Japan who can guide us on the direct process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


When I had one issue w a lose screw on my GS while under warranty I shipped it direct to Higushi then bam took it to GS for full exchange and done it was.
Now post warranty it may be a different ball game

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle234 (May 15, 2011)

It seems to be that the Seiko Plaza Senayan staff maybe be confused with the warranty policies of other normal Seiko watches with Grand Seiko.

Normal Seiko watches have only 1 year warranty. Since 99% of the watches they sell there are normal Seiko, they must have assumed that warranty is 1 year storewide.

The staff at the store must have not been trained about GS watches at all.


----------



## uncle234 (May 15, 2011)

PJ S said:


> I've just been reading back over this thread again, and I'm confused and concerned about a few things:
> 
> Was the watch purchased in one of the four Jakarta AD/Boutiques?
> Was it on display or did you request this specific model reference?
> ...


Watch was purchased brand new from the store. As I recall, the watch was perfect physically. Only thing was it was running fast about 10 secs/day, which was still within GS accuracy tolerance level.

I am not sure of the nature of Seiko in Indonesia, but I think they may not be wholly own subsidiaries of Seiko Japan.
I presume this Hong Kong company may be their principal of sorts?

Anw, accuracy of watch seems great now. I have not measure it yet, but by estimation over the past few days it couldnt have been more than a +- few seconds a day.


----------



## KazeKei (Jan 11, 2012)

I had to send my (5days old) GS for service due to dust under the crystal and some dirt on the hands, and was charged near SGD$100 for shipping cost to Japan from the authorized distributor (Thong Sia) in Singapore. 
When it came back the dust was removed but the bracelet has a big dent plus a few small dent. The distributor denied liability and said that the dents existed when I sent it in, which is total rubbish. In the end nothing can be done and I had to leave with a bitter taste. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Man these local reps are totally destroying the GS image. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

KazeKei said:


> I had to send my (5days old) GS for service due to dust under the crystal and some dirt on the hands, and was charged near SGD$100 for shipping cost to Japan from the authorized distributor (Thong Sia) in Singapore.
> When it came back the dust was removed but the bracelet has a big dent plus a few small dent. The distributor denied liability and said that the dents existed when I sent it in, which is total rubbish. In the end nothing can be done and I had to leave with a bitter taste.


Plenty can be done, get on to Seiko CS in Japan, and let them know your situation and disappointment.
For a 5 day old watch, I'd have used your local consumer laws (presumably) to ask for a replacement rather than throwing more money away - you were too soft with the reseller.

FWIW, Grand Seiko are assembled in a clean room facility - I am highly suspicious of there being debris in the watch from the factory, and I'd stake my life on the fact your bracelet would've been exchanged, had they somehow managed to damage it.
I'd be of the opinion that your watch never left the country or certainly didn't go back to the studio where it was made, for rectification.

Like I said, kick up a fuss and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

KazeKei said:


> I had to send my (5days old) GS for service due to dust under the crystal and some dirt on the hands, and was charged near SGD$100 for shipping cost to Japan from the authorized distributor (Thong Sia) in Singapore.
> When it came back the dust was removed but the bracelet has a big dent plus a few small dent. The distributor denied liability and said that the dents existed when I sent it in, which is total rubbish. In the end nothing can be done and I had to leave with a bitter taste.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Heh Thong Sia again, guess they really need to provide better service. Sadly there are no local laws that we can invoke, Singapore consumers are usually pretty much screwed. However, on your service form provided to you when you left your GS with Thong Sia, usually the cosmetic condition of the watch will be stated; the CS at the counter will indicate any scratch, scuff, ding or dent on the case, crystal and bracelet with you signing off. If this service form does not indicate any cosmetic issues, then obviously they have to take responsibility..no?


----------



## KazeKei (Jan 11, 2012)

PJ S said:


> Plenty can be done, get on to Seiko CS in Japan, and let them know your situation and disappointment.
> For a 5 day old watch, I'd have used your local consumer laws (presumably) to ask for a replacement rather than throwing more money away - you were too soft with the reseller.
> 
> FWIW, Grand Seiko are assembled in a clean room facility - I am highly suspicious of there being debris in the watch from the factory, and I'd stake my life on the fact your bracelet would've been exchanged, had they somehow managed to damage it.
> ...


The complication is that I bought my GS during trip to Japan, and noticed it only when I came back and so send it for warranty. In this case replacement is out of question.

I'm sure if seiko Japan managed to damage my bracelet they will be willing to replace it FOC. However there may be cases where they missed it, or it happen during transit.

I did get the repair report when I got it back, stated that the dial and hands were replaced so I'm positive it did went back to Japan.

I did kick up a fuss, but if thong sia refused to help, I'm pretty much stuck. I couldn't find a contact to seiko Japan that time, and probably too late to do now.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## KazeKei (Jan 11, 2012)

balzebub said:


> Heh Thong Sia again, guess they really need to provide better service. Sadly there are no local laws that we can invoke, Singapore consumers are usually pretty much screwed. However, on your service form provided to you when you left your GS with Thong Sia, usually the cosmetic condition of the watch will be stated; the CS at the counter will indicate any scratch, scuff, ding or dent on the case, crystal and bracelet with you signing off. If this service form does not indicate any cosmetic issues, then obviously they have to take responsibility..no?


That the problem. The form did noted 'ding/dent' on my bracelet, which are actually VERY MINOR. The bracelet came back with a MAJOR and a few small ding/dents. 
The CS pointed that the form did stated ding/dents existed when I sent it in, but this dent is not that dent!!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

KazeKei said:


> That the problem. The form did noted 'ding/dent' on my bracelet, which are actually VERY MINOR. The bracelet came back with a MAJOR and a few small ding/dents.
> The CS pointed that the form did stated ding/dents existed when I sent it in, but this dent is not that dent!!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Ah okay. Then it's going to be difficult. But no harm trying to contact Seiko Japan and raise a ruckus. They might intervene in your favour.

I guess of I ever send my GS for service I will make sure to take time stamped photos of watch and bracelet first.

Disappointing service from TS.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## KazeKei (Jan 11, 2012)

balzebub said:


> Ah okay. Then it's going to be difficult. But no harm trying to contact Seiko Japan and raise a ruckus. They might intervene in your favour.
> 
> I guess of I ever send my GS for service I will make sure to take time stamped photos of watch and bracelet first.
> 
> ...


Any idea how I can contact seiko Japan directly? I don't really want to visit the issue anymore, as it is emotionally draining, but I definitely be taking HD photos and videos on the spot when I have to send anything in next time!! Grrrr....

Customer service is really the weakest link for seiko's high end line of watches. Tudor are similar in prices but I bet you will get much more services from them.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

[email protected] is the one I found on Seiko's old website layout, but looking at replies, they've come back from both yserv and cserv accounts - the former, for the most recent responses. 
Using either should result in a reply and hopefully some sort of resolution to the bracelet damage.
Speaking of which, it definitely won't have happened in transit - think of the impact needed to effect damage for a start, and that the watch is in a protective environment.


----------



## uncle234 (May 15, 2011)

KazeKei said:


> Any idea how I can contact seiko Japan directly? I don't really want to visit the issue anymore, as it is emotionally draining, but I definitely be taking HD photos and videos on the spot when I have to send anything in next time!! Grrrr....
> 
> Customer service is really the weakest link for seiko's high end line of watches. Tudor are similar in prices but I bet you will get much more services from them.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I managed to find this contact form on the Internet after much searching on google. You can try contacting Seiko Japan here.

https://service.seiko-watch.co.jp/form/default.asp

I have managed to receive a response from [email protected] after a few days. They are quiet slow to response to emails.

Alternatively, I suppose you can try giving Seiko Japan a call at the following number: +81-(0)3-3564-2111.


----------



## KazeKei (Jan 11, 2012)

Much appreciated guys!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bbuckbbuck (Jun 16, 2014)

Reading this thread, and many others like it, confirms that no matter how nice GS is out of the box, the after-sale CS is horrifying. It's a shame.


----------



## OmegaDoom (Jun 3, 2015)

I am on the market for a GS... and now I am not...

It's not the lack of knowledge of local sales, for a watch cost $4k.. it only comes with 2 year warrantee? a $20 watch comes with 1 year!


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

OmegaDoom said:


> It's not the lack of knowledge of local sales, for a watch cost $4k.. it only comes with 2 year warrantee? a $20 watch comes with 1 year!


Until last year Rolex had 2 year warranty. Every mechanical watch except Omega and Rolex have 2 years warranty.

Horror stories and disgruntled customers have always been and will be for any watch brand. IMO GS is one of most reliable watches.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

stuff like this is what is always just stopping me from purchasing a GS. I know its a very small chance of it happening, but man the headaches to go with something that i really wanted for a while, not sure if its worth it


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

stage12m said:


> stuff like this is what is always just stopping me from purchasing a GS. I know its a very small chance of it happening, but man the headaches to go with something that i really wanted for a while, not sure if its worth it


This

Unless you live in Japan or have a dealer who's willing to do ALL the legwork for you at no extra cost, then it's not a good choice.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Meh, this GS business sounds less and less interesting the more I read about it. 

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

stage12m said:


> stuff like this is what is always just stopping me from purchasing a GS. I know its a very small chance of it happening, but man the headaches to go with something that i really wanted for a while, not sure if its worth it


Not sure where the "headaches" come from... If you know going in that a GS has to be sent to Japan for service, what's the problem? USPS, UPS and Fedex deliver to Japan just as easily as somewhere in the US. Sounds like you just need to avoid the CSC in Indonesia...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

lorsban said:


> This
> 
> Unless you live in Japan or have a dealer who's willing to do ALL the legwork for you at no extra cost, then it's not a good choice.


Again, what stupendous amount of legwork do you envision? I had a problem with a VC Overseas, so I sent an email to VC in Switzerland describing my problem. They sent an email back with an address to which I should send the watch. I did so, they fixed the problem and sent the watch back. No muss, no fuss, No hassles whatsoever.

I was ok with the onerous chore of driving to the UPS store to drop the watch off...


----------



## Kasset1975 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent 2 GS watches to Seiko UK for warranty work and polishing. They handled everything and both came back perfect.

I always go direct to the manufacturer. That way you know it will be dealt with properly (most of the time!).


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Again, what stupendous amount of legwork do you envision? I had a problem with a VC Overseas, so I sent an email to VC in Switzerland describing my problem. They sent an email back with an address to which I should send the watch. I did so, they fixed the problem and sent the watch back. No muss, no fuss, No hassles whatsoever.
> 
> I was ok with the onerous chore of driving to the UPS store to drop the watch off...


That's VC. One of the Top 3 watch manufacturers in the world.

Seiko Japan isn't even replying to this guy's emails nor do I expect them to because it seems to me that they leave it to their dealers or local service centers to handle issues. Some are good, some like in this case suck.

And I can confirm that their local reps don't know jack about what to do with Grand Seiko. When I asked, I was told that shipping Alone is $700 to have the watch serviced in Japan. And this is the Seiko Boutique that has GS in stock.

So it's a lot of work trying to figure out who or where to send the watch in Japan and make some sort of working correspondence for estimates/fees/shipping and whatnot.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

lorsban said:


> When I asked, I was told that shipping Alone is $700 to have the watch serviced in Japan. And this is the Seiko Boutique that has GS in stock.


You must have misunderstood them or something. No reasonable person would believe that it costs that much to ship. Shipping alone $700? That's absurd and simply not even close to being true. Also, I think I have probably heard more horror stories about the Richmont Group repairs than anyone else. I have bought 2 GS from two dealers- Higuchi in Japan and Timeless in the US. I feel quite confident in their reputations, and if I bought it elsewhere I would deal directly with in Japan. The GS web site lists all of those points of contacts and says you can contact or send it to any of them directly. I agree with skepticism about the level of service you would receive from a regular Seiko shop, and while I might buy a GS from such a shop, I would never being my watch back to them for service. They are primarily used to dealing with cheap watches, so that would give me pause. So you may have to mail your watch to Japan. Not that big of a deal. Are there better companies when it comes to customer service? Sure, but there are plenty of horror stories with plenty of others. In the end it usually gets resolved when you contact the company HQ customer service, so in the case of Indonesia, I would go directly to Japan at this point.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Kasset1975 said:


> Sent 2 GS watches to Seiko UK for warranty work and polishing. They handled everything and both came back perfect.
> 
> I always go direct to the manufacturer. That way you know it will be dealt with properly (most of the time!).


|>


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

gatormac said:


> You must have misunderstood them or something. No reasonable person would believe that it costs that much to ship. Shipping alone $700? That's absurd and simply not even close to being true.


I wish I just misheard but I asked twice and the lady said the same thing. $700 for shipping alone.

I even jokingly replied that just the shipping is more expensive than a full service of Rolex - hoping that she'd grasp her mistake.

I pity that shop. I definitely wouldn't recommend it to anybody.

Anyway, if I do have the chance to own a GS, I'll look into those contacts. But I doubt I'll even have to since I'm likely going for the quartz.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy63 (May 28, 2008)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Not sure where the "headaches" come from... If you know going in that a GS has to be sent to Japan for service, what's the problem? USPS, UPS and Fedex deliver to Japan just as easily as somewhere in the US. Sounds like you just need to avoid the CSC in Indonesia...


I'm in the US and I've wanted a Grand Seiko for a few years now. There is no way I'd allow Seiko service in Mahwah NJ to touch the watch. They adjusted my Blue Monster during the warranty period. It took eight weeks and came back with a scratched case back. All one has to do is google reviews on Seiko's NJ center. Not good. I know only GS trained watchmakers are supposed to work on them, but I still wouldn't trust them.

I would buy a high beat GMT if I could find a way to send it back to Japan for warranty work or future service. I've looked and can't find any instructions on how to ship one back to Japan for service by myself. This means I'd have to drive the 100 miles to the nearest Grand Seiko dealer and try to convince them that I want it to go back to Japan and not NJ, and then hope they just don't yes me to death and send it to Jersey anyway. No thanks.

Honesty, I think it would be much less stressful to send a Patek back to Switzerland for service.

Randy


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Randy63 said:


> I'm in the US and I've wanted a Grand Seiko for a few years now. There is no way I'd allow Seiko service in Mahwah NJ to touch the watch. They adjusted my Blue Monster during the warranty period. It took eight weeks and came back with a scratched case back. All one has to do is google reviews on Seiko's NJ center. Not good. I know only GS trained watchmakers are supposed to work on them, but I still wouldn't trust them.
> 
> ....
> Randy


I share your concerns about Seiko service in the U.S. I'm located in NYC.

I bought my GS SBGW035 from Higuchi in Japan and plan to send it back to him when it's time for a service. Seems like shipping is around $100.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

My personal experience is with warranty service at the Tokyo service centre. I dropped it off there personally; not only were there no charges they even shipped it to my contact in a different city in Japan for no charge.


----------



## cantallbecowboys (Dec 30, 2014)

That's terrible!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

KazeKei said:


> The complication is that I bought my GS during trip to Japan, and noticed it only when I came back and so send it for warranty. In this case replacement is out of question.
> 
> I'm sure if seiko Japan managed to damage my bracelet they will be willing to replace it FOC. However there may be cases where they missed it, or it happen during transit.
> 
> ...


That's the problem. I had a horrible experience with sinn which ended up costing me ~400$ in shipping. I got partially hysterical and neither sinn nor the AD budged an inch and that's usually what happens in reality. Anyway I got over my sinn issues and I still love the brand and wear the watch. Hope it does get sorted out to your satisfaction.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Randy63 said:


> I'm in the US and I've wanted a Grand Seiko for a few years now. There is no way I'd allow Seiko service in Mahwah NJ to touch the watch. They adjusted my Blue Monster during the warranty period. It took eight weeks and came back with a scratched case back. All one has to do is google reviews on Seiko's NJ center. Not good. I know only GS trained watchmakers are supposed to work on them, but I still wouldn't trust them.
> 
> I would buy a high beat GMT if I could find a way to send it back to Japan for warranty work or future service. I've looked and can't find any instructions on how to ship one back to Japan for service by myself. This means I'd have to drive the 100 miles to the nearest Grand Seiko dealer and try to convince them that I want it to go back to Japan and not NJ, and then hope they just don't yes me to death and send it to Jersey anyway. No thanks.
> 
> ...


When I bought my GS at the seiko boutique in aus. I was told then that it goes back to japan for servicing. They don't provide a get it serviced somewhere else option. Which might say something.


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> That's the problem. I had a horrible experience with sinn which ended up costing me ~400$ in shipping. I got partially hysterical and neither sinn nor the AD budged an inch and that's usually what happens in reality. Anyway I got over my sinn issues and I still love the brand and wear the watch. Hope it does get sorted out to your satisfaction.


I find it fascinating how some people (apparently not you and me) still get whatever they want, especially in terms of refunds or service, somehow. I wonder if it's the tone of voice, or something else. Reminds me of a guy I knew - this really soft-spoken, nice person, - who got a full refund for the same cancelled flight as us, whereas I and another friend only got "credit". I heard he might've been on the phone with them for an hour, maybe it's pure persistence.

Good that you got over it though. That's not something I can imagine getting over easily. Ok, if I get an affordable and someone scratches it, whatever, but for anything official and above 1k$, I fully expect not to be screwed over. Don't know how I would handle that. In fact, after all the positivity of this forum, the thread makes me really apprehensive about buying a GS...

Maybe the answer there is to take pictures or a video even in the store before sending your watch in? To make sure there are no scratches. Not sure whether it would make a difference, but...


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

eblackmo said:


> When I bought my GS at the seiko boutique in aus. I was told then that it goes back to japan for servicing. They don't provide a get it serviced somewhere else option. Which might say something.


You are luckier in Australia, then. The NYC Seiko Boutique told me that, with the exception of SD chronos, all repairs go to the New Jersey facility for work :-( .


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

whineboy said:


> You are luckier in Australia, then. The NYC Seiko Boutique told me that, with the exception of SD chronos, all repairs go to the New Jersey facility for work :-( .


Don't know why you're so apprehensive, the watch repairer will only have been allowed to touch Grand Seikos after having been assessed & approved by the master watchmakers in Japan.
If he/she didn't perform to the required standard, Seiko would've trained them intensively to get up to the necessary speed or sent them back and kept repairs coming back to Japan until someone was able to demonstrate they had what it took.
Irrespective of brand, it's common sense to document the condition of your watch prior to handing it over/sending it off - that way you can argue (if necessary) that it was returned in a worse state than when they received it.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

PJ S said:


> Don't know why you're so apprehensive, the watch repairer will only have been allowed to touch Grand Seikos after having been assessed & approved by the master watchmakers in Japan.
> If he/she didn't perform to the required standard, Seiko would've trained them intensively to get up to the necessary speed or sent them back and kept repairs coming back to Japan until someone was able to demonstrate they had what it took.
> Irrespective of brand, it's common sense to document the condition of your watch prior to handing it over.sending it off - that way you can argue (if necessary) that it was returned in a worse state than when they received it.


PJ S - ideally, you are right, the GS seal of approval would extend to the work done at the NJ COSERV facility.

But as a frequent business traveler to Japan, I feel, based on my observations and years of working with Japanese colleagues, that there is a tremendous difference between the way Japanese and Americans approach their work. Yes, the people in NJ might be GS-trained, but I doubt they have the perfectionist attitude prevalent in Japan.

My GS is my baby and my baby gets the best. And that means a trip to Japan for some TLC, not New Jersey.

I wish it were otherwise. Maybe if I could go to the NJ facility and watch them at work?


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

^
In the absence of supporting data, I have to say that it’s rather unfair you’re being so judgemental about their professionalism.
However, it’s your watch, so you’re free to do with it as you please – but don’t be so quick to cut your nose off to spite your face.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

-


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

-


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

-


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

This stupid site, sorry for all the reposts.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Aw hey, without calling into question anyone's work ethic, I think it's perfectly sensible that if/when possible one would prefer their fine item sent back to where it was made to be repaired, presumably by people as close to the product's origin as possible. These watches, whether Japanese Swiss or German, are items we obtain and find value in very explicitly (but certainly not solely) depending on where they were made and by whom. It's reasonable to assume that a place closer to where it was originally made, would have a higher level of resources available; whether those resources be tools, parts, expertise, highly experienced oversight, optimal workspace, long established protocols, or anything else.

And it is a fair point to mention the highly regarded Japanese work ethic; not for the sake of putting down anyone else, but to recognize it and hold it in high regard. This is part of the reason why many (not all) of us have perhaps an extra bit of romanticism with the very product of Grand Seiko and the image of these stone faced serious and passionate perfectionists working with their own two hands to make the very creation of these dazzling pieces possible. Same way Swiss watchmakers are viewed. It's highly romanticized sure, but that's part of the game in watchmaking, and it's not complete fiction either.

Heck, for all we know (though unlikely) an American watchmaker working in Shizukuishi Studio assembled our Grand Seiko during manufacture. And that's really quite alright, because it's done there, in a Seiko Japan designed and built facility, staffed with the most expert oversight, and experienced peers, and with minimal doubt all the exact and optimal equipment and parts necessary at quick disposal.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

This just comes down to the dealer i think, i'll give a wrap to the gentleman/repair man at the Seiko Sydney Boutique, not sure on his name but he offers outstanding service and is a real delight to deal with, ive watched him go over and above for people while ive been waiting there, i couldnt imagine him treating anybody like the OP has been treated here.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

PJ S said:


> Don't know why you're so apprehensive, the watch repairer will only have been allowed to touch Grand Seikos after having been assessed & approved by the master watchmakers in Japan.
> If he/she didn't perform to the required standard, Seiko would've trained them intensively to get up to the necessary speed or sent them back and kept repairs coming back to Japan until someone was able to demonstrate they had what it took.
> Irrespective of brand, it's common sense to document the condition of your watch prior to handing it over.sending it off - that way you can argue (if necessary) that it was returned in a worse state than when they received it.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Valid point, PJ S. I am not aware of anyone posting good or bad feedback about GS repair work being done in NJ. I'm just trying to hedge my bets by looking to GS Japan.

Since I am (hopefully) a few years away from servicing, there's time for me to monitor the forum for comments from GS owners about their experiences with the US facility. If the reports are uniformly positive, I will consider using them.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

MisterV said:


> I find it fascinating how some people (apparently not you and me) still get whatever they want, especially in terms of refunds or service, somehow. I wonder if it's the tone of voice, or something else. Reminds me of a guy I knew - this really soft-spoken, nice person, - who got a full refund for the same cancelled flight as us, whereas I and another friend only got "credit". I heard he might've been on the phone with them for an hour, maybe it's pure persistence.
> 
> Good that you got over it though. That's not something I can imagine getting over easily. Ok, if I get an affordable and someone scratches it, whatever, but for anything official and above 1k$, I fully expect not to be screwed over. Don't know how I would handle that. In fact, after all the positivity of this forum, the thread makes me really apprehensive about buying a GS...
> 
> Maybe the answer there is to take pictures or a video even in the store before sending your watch in? To make sure there are no scratches. Not sure whether it would make a difference, but...


There are plenty of posts on wus where people have received rolexes coming back from service with scratches all over them. Also it's interesting that reps for whatever airline you are talking would go against company policy. Do you think they still had a job after that?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

lorsban said:


> That's VC. One of the Top 3 watch manufacturers in the world.
> 
> Seiko Japan isn't even replying to this guy's emails nor do I expect them to because it seems to me that they leave it to their dealers or local service centers to handle issues. Some are good, some like in this case suck.
> 
> ...


********. Actually now I think about it you aren't even a very good troll. I don't know why you bother.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> ********. Actually now I think about it you aren't even a very good troll. I don't know why you bother.


I'm certain he's not talking about us$


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

And, following up on my earlier posts, here's why the thought of sending my beloved GS to Mahwah, NJ for service gives me dyspepsia.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/reviews-official-seiko-service-center-usa-3542274.html

$125 shipping to the mother ship in Japan sounds like a smart investment.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

I have experienced similar bad service, but on a different product and brand.

It is so bad. I end up switching with different brand. And I sold all the previous one.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Theo Sudarja said:


> I have experienced similar bad service, but on a different product and brand.
> 
> It is so bad. I end up switching with different brand. And I sold all the previous one.


Since one of the purposes of this forum is to learn from each other, why don't you please tell us the watch and brand you had a problem with? Otherwise, your post has no value at all except raising your count.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

whineboy said:


> Since one of the purposes of this forum is to learn from each other, why don't you please tell us the watch and brand you had a problem with? Otherwise, your post has no value at all except raising your count.


It's not a watch. I can tell you the story on the another thread or forum, but since it's not a watch please don't expect direct correlation.

What I'm trying to tell is. If you are trying to makes long term relationship, makes attachment to something. One you would expect is maintenance; which keeping it able to fulfill it purpose in it lifetime.

When I found the technician is bad, the QC is bad, longterm maintaining would be burning money.

I prefer to switch, rather than burning my money using their prolonged service. (I'm not talking about watch and grand seiko)


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

I too have had Seikos serviced there and with that person ( sorry forgot his name also ) in Sydney and like you found him to be very professional in all ways , service was outstanding .
Yes we seem to be lucky here in Australia compared to some places .
Beanerds .


Cobia said:


> This just comes down to the dealer i think, i'll give a wrap to the gentleman/repair man at the Seiko Sydney Boutique, not sure on his name but he offers outstanding service and is a real delight to deal with, ive watched him go over and above for people while ive been waiting there, i couldnt imagine him treating anybody like the OP has been treated here.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Theo Sudarja said:


> It's not a watch. I can tell you the story on the another thread or forum, but since it's not a watch please don't expect direct correlation.
> 
> What I'm trying to tell is. If you are trying to makes long term relationship, makes attachment to something. One you would expect is maintenance; which keeping it able to fulfill it purpose in it lifetime.
> 
> ...


Oh, now I understand, that was so much more helpful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

